# Sticky  Wood choice for the planted tank



## Tex Gal

Can we assemble a thread that lists acceptable wood choices for the planted tank? If you know it's safe for tank use please add it to the list. Lets assume that it should be clean and not green wood, but seasoned and dead. For definitions of dead, seasoned see post #40. If we can get a good list we can make this a sticky. I'll keep editing this 1st post of the thread as the list gets bigger. For details about each wood see individual posts by contributors.

1. Manzanita
2. Colophospermum mopane (AKA mopani, mopane drift wood)
3. Chola (cholla, choya) wood
4. Rose wood roots
5. Malaysian drift wood
6. Ribbon wood
7. Cypress
8. Oak
9. Mesquite
10. Cedar - some are iffy on this one.
11. Grapevines - reported to rot quickly
12. Ironwood
13. Beefwood
14. Australian Pine
15. Azalea
16. Rhododendron
17. Madrona
18. Crepe Myrtle
19. Western Hemlock Roots
20. Contorted/Corkscrew Willow
21. Osage Orange / Bodark
22. Buttonwood
23. Baldcypress / Taxodium
24. Cherry trees- Maybe OK after aging, I would not risk them fresh.
25. Tulip poplars- Liriodendron tulipifera 
26. Linden trees- Tilla sp 
27. Maple- Acer sp.
28. Glossy Ligustrum, Ligustrum lucidum
29. Mangrove


----------



## TAB

Colophospermum mopane (AKA mopani, mopane drift wood)

cypress


----------



## ghengis

I don't think cypress would work, actually. It contains a natural turpentine essence, hence it's resitance to termite/white ant/borer attack. 

I reckon it would leach into the tank and kill everything in sight...


----------



## wicca27

Chola wood, rose wood roots, malaysian drift wood,ribbon wood. I know some one who uses and sells cypress for tanks it comes from swamps in louisiana


----------



## dollface

ghengis said:


> I don't think cypress would work, actually. It contains a natural turpentine essence, hence it's resitance to termite/white ant/borer attack.
> 
> I reckon it would leach into the tank and kill everything in sight...


Is this a similar reason to why cedar is considered unsuitable for aquariums?


----------



## ghengis

ghengis said:


> I don't think cypress would work, actually. It contains a natural turpentine essence, hence it's resitance to termite/white ant/borer attack.
> 
> I reckon it would leach into the tank and kill everything in sight...
> 
> 
> dollface said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a similar reason to why cedar is considered unsuitable for aquariums?
Click to expand...

Correct.


----------



## dollface

ghengis said:


> Correct.


Do you have any specific data of the effects cypress and/or cedars on planted aquaria flora and/or fauna? I've seen and heard plenty of "It'll kill everything" but no specific reasons why.


----------



## Tex Gal

Bring on some more. So far here is the list. I'll leave cedar off until we have a concensus. What are the trees that grow in the swaps of Louisiana? Aren't those cedar - with the knees? Also somewhere I read crepe myrtle; is that ok?

1. Manzanita
2. Colophospermum mopane (AKA mopani, mopane drift wood)
3. Chola wood, 
4. Rose wood roots, 
5. Malaysian drift wood,
6. Ribbon wood


----------



## bratyboy2

i have all oak branches and used leaves....no harm in them to this day


----------



## ghengis

dollface said:


> Do you have any specific data of the effects cypress and/or cedars on planted aquaria flora and/or fauna? I've seen and heard plenty of "It'll kill everything" but no specific reasons why.


I don't I am sorry, hence my using the phrase "I don't think"... All I have is 18yrs dealing with timber of different types and knowing the natural properties of cypress and cedar. It just seems logical to me that anything that can drive away termites or borers (particularly those found here in Australia), would be somewhat less than ideal in an aquarium environment.

Personal opinion...I would love to find out the truth of it, also...


----------



## alta678

Tex Gal said:


> What are the trees that grow in the swaps of Louisiana? Aren't those cedar - with the knees?


I believe those are cypress.


----------



## TAB

they are cypress swamps. They are safe.


----------



## Tex Gal

Adding cypress, if it's good enough for the swamps of Louisiana it's good enough for us.  Existing list so far. If you see one that's not safe, please post. Does anyone know about Crepe Myrtle?

1. Manzanita
2. Colophospermum mopane (AKA mopani, mopane drift wood)
3. Chola wood,
4. Rose wood roots,
5. Malaysian drift wood,
6. Ribbon wood
7. Cypress
8. Oak


----------



## davemonkey

I have used *Mesquite* (very rich dark color - BEAUTIFUL in my opinion) with no problems.

Also, *Cedar* is a proven winner in at least a couple NASH tanks...and is currently used in one of the Museum of Natural Science Piranha display tanks. As long as it's aged well, it is good-to-go.

*Mopani* (commonly sold for reptiles and some for aquariums) is also good, but rather thick/bulky for most aquascape situations. IME, it needs good boiling to leach out the "tea".

I'm not sure about Crepe Myrtle, but I would venture a guess that it's okay if it's aged well (like all the others). I know it is a weak wood structurally (breaks easily cmopared to other woods).

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Dave! The list is now:

1. Manzanita
2. Colophospermum mopane (AKA mopani, mopane drift wood)
3. Chola wood,
4. Rose wood roots,
5. Malaysian drift wood,
6. Ribbon wood
7. Cypress
8. Oak
9. Mesquite
10. Cedar


----------



## freshyleif

I have some redwood roots that came from the creek on my parents property. I was wondering what other people thought. :decision:


----------



## wicca27

I would say as long as it has cured in open air for a good long time and fully dried naturally and not like in the oven most of the oil or what ever would have left. I know i had to put moth balls in my antique cedar chest cause it no longer kept bugs out


----------



## wicca27

Grape vine. One of the lfs sells it and its not cheep


----------



## tj9582

Could I recommend that you add a "known to be bad" list to the original post? I imagine that would also be quite helpful.


----------



## RestlessCrow

alta678 said:


> I believe those are cypress.


(This comes from my former life as a professional plant geek.....)

The cypress... with the knees are Taxodium Distichum, otherwise known as Bald Cypress. I can't see why they wouldn't be safe. I've seen Taxodium Knees in a Koi pond at the local arboretum and the koi could care less...


----------



## wi_blue

Does anyone if would Tamarack work? It grows in marshs in northern WI.


----------



## Tex Gal

wi_blue said:


> Does anyone if would Tamarack work? It grows in marshs in northern WI.


I don't know about Tamarack. Maybe someone else can comment.

Added Grapevine to the list.


----------



## Jeanine

I have a ton of Apple trees. They are old and have some pretty gnarly looking branches. Dose any one know if they can be used in the aquarium?


----------



## Chris Noto

*add Rhododendron (and azalea) to the list!*

The successful use of Rhododendron branches in planted aquariums has been reported by Jerry Smith, of Bloomingdale, NJ, in reply to a query by Mary Sweeney in the Aquatic-Plants Digest (APD). The bushes we commonly call "azaleas" are also members of the genus Rhododendron, so they're fine, too.

Here's a clip of the APD post:



> Mary Sweeney posted on Jan 13, 2009 "Has anyone ever used rhododendron
> branches in aquaria?"
> 
> I just found a member of my local plant club here in NJ that uses
> Rhododendron in her tanks. I am waiting for further information from her
> about how long she has had it in there, but I suspect it has been a while.
> She says not to use softwoods like pine and fir or anything you can dent
> with a fingernail. She really likes the look of Rhododendron in her tanks.
> 
> Jerry Smith
> Bloomingdale, NJ
> 
> Thanks, Jerry!
> 
> This *is* exciting! As a follow-up to my question, I peeled a small branch
> with a potato peeler and put it in a bowl with some snails and a sprig of
> Java Moss.
> 
> Put it on the window sill.
> 
> The water turned a little green for a day.
> 
> Baby snails appeared.
> 
> The Java is creeping over to the branch---looks like they're going to "hook
> up."<G>
> 
> I added in some fish eggs. They've hatched and the fry are doing well.
> 
> The branch isn't doing anything strange---yet.<G>
> 
> Yep, I think we're onto something here.
> 
> Local Jersey plant club?
> 
> Mary Sweeney
> Monmouth Hills, NJ


P.S. Perhaps this thread ought to be a "sticky". Or, we could just leave folks to use the search feature of the forum.


----------



## Tex Gal

Just added 5 more woods. Made this thread a sticky. Keep them coming!


----------



## Zabman14u

what are people's opinions of maple or walnut? i dont for see anything unusual with them. but ive been wrong before.


----------



## f1y5thr

Madrona


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*This is a good thread!
I might be able to offer a little insight about some of the woods you have listed. Keep in mind that most of the wood that I use is not totally submersed, but it is in very high humid environments.

You will want to stay away from soft woods, therefore grapewood/grapevine is not a good choice, they rot VERY quickly.

Cypress is ok to use, but in my experience it does not hold up well. All of the cypress if have found has been aged (AKA cypress driftwood) and is very buoyant.

I would stay away from cedar/pine this is where turpentine comes from.

Manzanita is good to use, it is a very hard wood. I also use the manzanita root burls.

Mopani/Swahala are very good to use.

Malaysian driftwood is very good to use, although I do not know what type of wood it actually is. We order in bulk and our distributor offers to different 'grades' of the Malaysian, they have the aquarium grade and a reptile grade. The reptile grade is not as heavy or dense as the aquarium grade and it will float. And as Dave mentioned, it will leach tannins.

Oak is a good choice.

Buttonwood is also good.

I have heard of people using Osage Orange aka Bodark.

I have been wanting to try Mesquite, just haven't found the 'right' piece.

Chola wood, did you mean Cholla? If so, Cholla is not really a 'wood', but the skeletal remains of cactus.

As for the other woods mentioned, I can't say one way or the other.

Cindy
*


----------



## Zabman14u

maybe this list would be smaller if it was "what wood NOT to use" lol


----------



## Daniil

I am thinking about using old grape vine wood in my tank. The wood is old and was cut out of a vineyard about a year ago.
I plan to use rocks to hold it down.


----------



## mosasaur

Restlesscrow is right. The stuff from Louisiana is Taxodium or baldcypress (spelled as one word). A lot of it has been recovered from the swamp bottoms where it has become waterlogged. True cypress is Cupressus, not a water-loving plant at all, as I recollect.


----------



## GrandePippo

Very good topic!

The petshops sell all kinds of wood suitable for aquarium and in my opinion to buy wood from a store is a waste of money. You can use so many different options for free. You can find an old, well-aged piece of wood in any park. 

My vote definitely goes for oak.


----------



## MoonFish

Opinions are like _______.

Grapevines aren't wood. 
Some wood is termite resistant so it "must be bad."
But then the next suggestion is for a wood that's even more pest resistant. 
Toss in some common and regional names, now you're cooking. 
A whole bunch of conjecture doesn't help anyone. It may actually prevent people from experimenting and really learning something.



I pick up driftwood on the shores of a reservior. There are semi loads of it lining the shores from previous floods. What kind? No way to tell at this point. I figure if it is aged and has been submerged in moving water long enough, it is done leeching anything. It is free. Just screw a lead weight on it until it gets waterlogged again. I think age is good. The bark and cabmium rot easily but time takes care of both.


----------



## davemonkey

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *I have been wanting to try Mesquite, just haven't found the 'right' piece.
> 
> *


Drive a few hours toward Abilene when you get a chance. When I lived in Stamford (about 40 miles north of Abilene) I found TONS of different shapes and sizes of good, weathered mesquite. It's in abundant supply around there and in the Hill Country.


----------



## Farmboy

I have used some well aged catalpa (catawba to our southern friends) in a small pond and plan on using it in my next aquarium rescape. It is a very pretty, gnarly wood with a lot of charactor. When I say well aged, I mean well aged. These are small branches off of trees dozed out 25 years ago. It is pretty durable too.


----------



## tao

Anybody ever tried sage?


----------



## Dryn

Considering that I've seen a lot of people use "driftwood," which is by definition random bits of wood that had aged and degraded in the water to the point that what is left is no longer rotting, wouldn't the operative word in this thread be "aged?" I think that any hardwood that has been left rotting in (moving) water long enough (1yr+) has leached any bad toxins out of it and can be used. I've seen cedar - yes actual cedar at a LFS in their display aquarium for several years which they pulled out of a pond which they drained and thought it looked cool. Cedar has known toxins in it and is a soft wood to boot! I wouldn't personally used a known toxic wood in an aquarium without personally making sure it had been soaking for at least a year or more though.


----------



## MagpieTear

Zabman14u said:


> what are people's opinions of maple or walnut? i dont for see anything unusual with them. but ive been wrong before.


Maple should be fine once it's "aged."

Walnut (specifically the American Black Walnut (_Juglans *****_ L.) and Butternut (_Juglans cinerea_ L.) are definitely no goes! They contain an enzyme called juglone (5-hydroxy-alphanapthaquinone) which is toxic to many other species of trees, causes allergic reactions in humans, and has been proven fatal to horses. Juglone does break down fairly rapidly in water with exposure to light, however, most of the studies covered runoff in concern to irrigation of crops and livestock where the ppm would be infinitesimal. I would be very hesitant to place it in such a closed aquatic environment as an aquascape of less than a hundred gallons, especially if my plants and fish were of any value to me.

YMMV


----------



## Chris Noto

MoonFish said:


> Grapevines aren't wood.


True, insofar as wood is defined as the substance under the bark of a tree. There are, however many "woody plants," a term used by horticulturists, of which I am one, by training, though not, for some years, by trade. The fiber under the bark of woody plants may well be useful in aquascaping in much the same way that _true wood_ would be. 

It may be that a bit of openmindedness, in terms of our operational definition of the word wood, may be useful to us in this thread.


----------



## D.S. Drifter

DRIFTWOOD has kind of become the catch all term for any wood used in an aquascape. when in reality the woods commonly used fall into one of three catagories seasoned wood, driftwood or boggwood. Seasoned wood: wood that has been cut or a deadfall that has cured in the elements. most manzanita wood used in aquariums falls into this catagory. allthough it is safe for plants and fish seaoned wood is the most risky for people to use that are looking to go out and find a cool piece for theyre new aquascape.curing out in the elements is the lest effective way to remove tannins & other toxins from wood. in some cases it even locks them in. so if this is the route you choose make sure you know what kind of wood your dealing with and soak it well before use.
Driftwood:wood that has been adrift on a body of water river, lake or ocean. these woods are usually low in tannins & other toxins depending on how long they where adrift. driftwood picked up along the coast though low in tannins has salt deposits that need to be removed before use, this can be time consuming and requires repeated soakings.
Boggwood:one of the most plant friendly but hardest to get given the fact that this is wood that has submerged for long periods. soft woods decompose rapidly when submerged but hardwoods can last hundreds of years. the bark & softer new growth decomposes leaving behind the heart wood.
boggwood is virtually tanin free because of the amount of time its been submerged. often times pieces will have native aquatic plants & mosses on them when found. when used in aquascapes plants seem to more readily attach to boggwood than many other types of wood. caution need be taken though when using boggwood gathered on your own, it needs to be cleaned well to make sure any waterborn hitchhikers are removed. pressure washing does the trick and also removes any soft wood that may be left.

well thats my 2cents worth , hope it may be of use


----------



## Diana K

I have used plant trimmings that I think are Crape Myrtle. Very hard wood, no tannins. I do know plant material rather well, and am 90% sure it is _Lagerstroemia indica_ or _Lagerstoremia hybrid_. Both species are grown around here a lot, and it is entirely possible for someone to prune then dump in the neighbor's field.


----------



## Daniil

In my new set up I am using Western Hemlock roots. The tree was blown down about 15 years ago and roots never touched water, except rain. I soaked them for two month and then boiled for 4-5 hours in metal trash can in the back yard fire pit. The water in the aquarium is clear from day one, no tannins or toxins.
So, from my experience, soaking and boiling Western Hemlock roots, they are very good wood for the aquascape.


----------



## chadly

One that I know has not been mentioned is corkscrew willow or contorted willow branches. I've used them in my aquariums and have collected them from my back yard. They have a skin on them that you'll want to clean off. They will sink over time. I like to use the smaller end branches. They have a nice curly shape that resembles root structures, or use them for bare hardscape accents.


----------



## Tex Gal

Post #1 list has been updated to include all woods from this point backward.


----------



## jestep

Another is mangrove roots and branches.


----------



## dyfin

Hi. I am new to this forum and relatively new to planted aquariums. I set up my 45 gal last September. I have been trying to determine if a branch from one of my parents trees would be acceptable. The tree is a Gimlet which is a kind of Eucalyptus. The wood is very dense, sinking immediately, and very smooth after is drops its bark each year. I added a small twig to one of my betta tanks about a month ago. He is doing fine but I thought I would ask the experts before I add this when I rescape my tank next month.


----------



## Chris Noto

dyfin said:


> [snip]I have been trying to determine if a branch from one of my parents trees would be acceptable. The tree is a Gimlet which is a kind of Eucalyptus.[snip]


At this point, it looks like you've got more experience with Eucalyptus than the rest of us! I just searched the thread for "eucalyptus," and this is the first mention of that tree. Your experiment with the Betta suggests that it may be safe, but, if it was me, I'd want to try another experiment, this time with more wood in the water, before deciding that it is OK. Please, let us know your results, if you do go ahead with this.


----------



## Emily6

I used pine that had floated around a reservoir for some time- I know it goes against common convention but it sank readily and behaved itself. Possibly proving that most things which have floated around for a while are probably safe and realistically, who wants to look at the same tank set up for the entire life of the wood? I guess it's no good if it literally melts in your tank but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Michael

A possible addition to the list: glossy ligustrum, _Ligustrum lucidum_. Three months ago I set up an El Natural 10 gallon with a large (relative to the tank) piece of this species.

No problems so far. The wood was well weathered, and needed work with a Dremel and power washer to remove the soft parts. It sank without soaking.

This species is a common landscape plant and exotic weed in the southern USA as far west as Texas. Volunteer plants often need to be removed from landscapes and natural areas, and the plant develops a fairly gnarled base at a young age.


----------



## littlebittyfish

This has been very informative. I was going to buy wood for my tank at a LFS and was shocked at most of the prices and most of the piece just weren't the right shape I was looking for...I plan on adding a few pieces of oak to my 10 gallon.


----------



## eplommer

Three comments:

• Sage (even large trunks) rot very fast.

• What is "Malaysian Driftwood"? If a specific wood is being referred to, someone should find the latin name for it.

• A lot of conjecture in this thread!


----------



## Tex Gal

eplommer said:


> Three comments:
> 
> • Sage (even large trunks) rot very fast.
> 
> • What is "Malaysian Driftwood"? If a specific wood is being referred to, someone should find the latin name for it.
> 
> • A lot of conjecture in this thread!


I don't see sage listed.

This isn't intended to be a scientific exercise in woods. This is a list of woods that many people have kept in their tanks with no adverse affects on fauna. The Malaysian D/W I have purchased at LFS say only that. I don't know what type wood it was. I know it was very heavy and did not float. Maybe someone else can comment.


----------



## Rhodocybe

Howdy all! I use and have used Cypress wood in tanks for quite some time with no issues or problems. I think if there was problems with Cypress in the water then 2 of the best fishing lakes in Texas would be lost. I love Cypress simply cause it will outlast any other wood in water and moss attaches readily to it.


----------



## Rhodocybe

Most of the so called Malaysian Driftwood is Iron Wood.


----------



## Rhodocybe

Tex Gal said:


> Bring on some more. So far here is the list. I'll leave cedar off until we have a concensus. What are the trees that grow in the swaps of Louisiana? Aren't those cedar - with the knees? Also somewhere I read crepe myrtle; is that ok?
> 
> 1. Manzanita
> 2. Colophospermum mopane (AKA mopani, mopane drift wood)
> 3. Chola wood,
> 4. Rose wood roots,
> 5. Malaysian drift wood,
> 6. Ribbon wood


Nope those trees with knees are Cypress!


----------



## BruceF

Can anybody tell me if the Rose Wood Root referred to in the first post is referring to the root of rosewood or the woody root of a rose? I am just asking because I have a large root from an old rose bush and I am trying to figure out if I can use it.


----------



## Michael

Bruce, I am not completely certain, but I think in this case "rose wood" refers to a tropical hardwood used in cabinet and furniture work, and so named for its red color. This is a different species from ornamental roses.

But you still might be able to use your rose stump. Have you boiled or pressure washed it? Has the bark come off? Does the wood seem hard and durable? I doubt that it would be toxic. It would be a risk, but you could try it, and let us know if we can add it to the list or not.

--Michael


----------



## BruceF

Thanks Michael. 
I was just checking to see if anybody had used this root before. I dug it up last spring. (It was attacking the mailman.) I’ve started to remove the bark and shape it a bit. I figured I would leave it dry for the winter.


----------



## TAB

I'm not so sure it would do well. they tend to rot pretty fast.


----------



## BruceF

Thanks Tab. I figured someone would have a better idea about these things than I.


----------



## aquaman555

Anyone know about Drake Elm?


----------



## Rhodocybe

Elm is not a great choice as it leeches out more than just tannins and can be toxic to aquariums.


----------



## aquaman555

Rhodocybe said:


> Elm is not a great choice as it leeches out more than just tannins and can be toxic to aquariums.


Ok thanks, what about river birch?


----------



## Rhodocybe

Birch has the same issues as elm and therefore not a very good choice for aquaria. I use Bald Cypress and Bodark extensively and have had no losses do to the wood. These two are 100% safe and they are what I recommend as they both are common nearly everywhere.


----------



## asukawashere

Thought this was on here already, but now that I double-check I don't see it:

Sycamores (genus _Plantanus_) are trees found in mostly wet areas - swamps, riverbanks and floodplains, etc. all over North America. Given their environment, their roots are rot-resistant, have a very unique, twisted sort of character to them (they're also often found with rocks wrapped in between and embedded within them), and can be used in tanks with the bark still on them (it's very thick and durable in its own right, so stripping the bark is a challenge to begin with).

Anyway, I use them in a number of setups, with everything from discus to wild-caught mollies, and they're perfectly aquarium-safe. Not to mention they look really cool - and kind of creepy, even.


----------



## dstrong

I appologize in advance if I come off as being abrasive but all the misinformation spread around by people who have no real information and are making suggestions based on "hunches" about certain wood is really staring to get under my skin. Cedar,pine, birch and my other woods that people don't "think" you should use have been PROVEN to be usable and unharmful in aquaria. But they make turpentine from pine... yea they distill the wood pulp of fresh trees. You'd be suprised the products that trees are involved in the production of. Does that mean they are unsafe to use? NO. Virtualy any piece of aged wood you find you can take home for your aquarium. If your worried about it, boil and soak it before you use it, just make sure to clean it. It amazes me how scared people are of wood when they are so quick to OD their tanks with a chemical closly realted to formaldehyde... In short if you don't know what your talking about please do the hobby a favor and keep your lips sealed and fingers off the keyboard until you have enough experience and credable information to say something beyond hearsay and speculation.


----------



## Michael

Well said! On another forum I read a warning that crape myrtle was deadly. Tell that to the dozens of Endler's livebearers in my 20 gallon.


----------



## Aquaticz

+1


----------



## Rhodocybe

dstrong said:


> I appologize in advance if I come off as being abrasive but all the misinformation spread around by people who have no real information and are making suggestions based on "hunches" about certain wood is really staring to get under my skin. Cedar,pine, birch and my other woods that people don't "think" you should use have been PROVEN to be usable and unharmful in aquaria. But they make turpentine from pine... yea they distill the wood pulp of fresh trees. You'd be suprised the products that trees are involved in the production of. Does that mean they are unsafe to use? NO. Virtualy any piece of aged wood you find you can take home for your aquarium. If your worried about it, boil and soak it before you use it, just make sure to clean it. It amazes me how scared people are of wood when they are so quick to OD their tanks with a chemical closly realted to formaldehyde... In short if you don't know what your talking about please do the hobby a favor and keep your lips sealed and fingers off the keyboard until you have enough experience and credable information to say something beyond hearsay and speculation.


Not sure if your saying you use pine in your tanks but turpentine used to be made by boiling the pine wood which is certainly not something you want in your tank. Cedar works great though I can think of 100's of other uses besides aquarium decor but others love it and use it and I agree it looks great. Even though conifers and evergreens have high concentrations of phenols and turpenines like plicatic acid, abietic acid and taxol and can cause many detrimental health effects over time, including death.The exception being Taxodium distichum which I said earlier is perfectly safe. Birch can be used safely providing it is cured wood and not taken from the local tree and dropped in. Birch in particular has 30-60 subgenus Betulenta and is full of resinous oils which is what could potentially cause damage over time to your closed system. You have to take into account that woods that fall into rivers and streams are not going to do the same damage as a closed in tank which will become much more toxic than a free flowing waterway. 
Sad that you get all worked up over different opinions based on fact or experiences. I do not need to go into detail about my expertise on Natural bio themed freshwater aquaria but I have over 27 years of tank keeping and knowledge. Not to mention my product lines that cover soil, plants, trees, herbal medicines and poisons and many many more items under my business lines. You may be surprised by what you would learn if you ever sat down with me! Sadly unless you were available in the next month it will likely never happen as I depart for Africa for most of 2012. I have lots of first hand encounters with different folks dropping anything in tanks that they find in the local creek or countryside and I am the one who has to remedy the problem when suddenly the plants and fish are croaking. I stick with recommendations of items I have tried and tested and deemed safe, lasting, not likely to puke of the system when the wood responds to being submerged. I have a list of 12 or so woods that I have and currently use or have access to that have positive applications and another 10 or so that work but have complications some months later. And there are lots more around the world that other tankies use and stand by. I routinely pack my Altum tanks with dried leaves and in my main angelfish tank I have a 4 foot limb (I cut and hauled from a creek)of Osage Orange, several muscadine vines and roots and willow roots. 
Yes there are many species of trees that are fine to use but many do not have access to them. There are also a whole lot of other species that I would not recommend to my enemies. That said it is also safe to say that nearly all hard wood if well cured is safe to use in tanks though not all react the same way while submerged or last as long as others. Some soft woods are used and can be used but generally have many more toxins that can and will destroy tanks. Part of the fun in planted tanks is the nearly endless supply of natural elements at hand. Trial and error is a tank individuals best and worst experiment but without it they never learn of other possibilities. 
Seriously though you should try and chill out as this is nothing more than a bunch of personal experiences from one to another and not as you say "hunches".


----------



## dstrong

If you read my post I said AGED pine, the older the better, not anything fresh enough to make turpentine out of. And no I have never personally used pine in a tank but I have seen several local biotope aquariums in my area and talked with their owners. They have never had a single problem related to their wood choice. That is what I would call proven fact. I could see where you might run into issues if you take a piece of wood that is not properly aged or don't do enough routine water changes on said tank. That problem is also compounded if you are testing the wood in a tank with sensative livestock. Yes it is sad that I am passionate about this hobby and feel obligated to say something when I see the same incorrect information being passed around forums like VD without a single source other than the other guy who dropped a dismissive oneliner about it on some other forum. And believe me it was furthest from my intentions to insult your arrogance, unless you feel you are prone to talking out of your *** which I do not believe you to be. Maybe next time you will read my entire post in its meaning instead of picking through it for things to feel insulted about and realize you are obviously not one of the people I was posting about.


----------



## Rhodocybe

WoW! You actually think I was so careless not to fully read your post? Don't kid yourself. Aged or not I still would not use pine in a submerged or otherwise environment and just cause some locals are doing it does not mean it is now perfectly safe. I know some people in my region who use railroad ties as garden dividers and square foot gardening supports. I'm not even going to go into detail about the risk and transferring of toxins into everything. Just cause they are doing it does not mean it is perfectly safe or sane for that matter. So someone puts a type of wood or rock or soil/substrate that under normal conditions is not safe in a tank and claim that there are no "problems" means what? Fish can easily be suffering to the point that there life is shortened and the keeper thinks everything is fine. Unless everyone is a science or carbon chemistry buff the testing needed for water is out of reach for 90% of everyone who have aquariums. Even the top of the line aquarium parameter testing equipment you can buy will not show you what you are actually putting into the environment that is and will severely harm over time. Not everyone wants to spend 20-30 bucks to have his/her water tested by a state lab.

The fact that there are roughly 115 species of pine makes using the term pine kinda lame. In the south yellow is the most widespread and it is nasty fresh and dried and even dried for 2 years the gummy resin and oils are still present and placing in water reveals that. Why people think that toxic elements fully vanish if wood dries is such a spoof! White pine is much nicer and I could see people wanting to experiment with this and not knowing where your at only leaves guessing. Also Biotopes are usually defined as plants and animals living together in a uniform or so environment. 

Oh, and if I wanted to be arrogant I would of gave you my biography and expertise on everything plant and dirt related. You could not think of anything better to say than to try and accuse me of arrogance after I give you a 1/10% of a little about what I do. Seriously pathetic and if you do not yet have HBP you soon will with the personality your expressing. You know these forums could actually kill a person with HBP cause they usually do not know how to not react in a normal way! 

This is fun.

Have a nice day Mick!


----------



## dstrong

I will thank you and I'll end this conversation before it gets more heated.


----------



## Rhodocybe

Fair enough for all things considered and thanks for the debate. All the best in your aqua hobby. 

Michael


----------



## Ocean Mang

Has anyone ever tried a Sea Grape tree?


----------



## lilobee

Very informative. Thanks.


----------



## catherine carney

Hi all--

Just a some woods to add to the list that have proven safe and durable for me:

Red Oak
Tatarian honeysuckle (cut and left outdoors over the winter to dry and cure, bark removed before adding to the tank)
Willow (roots and branches, cured over the winter before adding to the tank)

I also collect random driftwood that comes down the local creek with the spring floods, no idea what species, but so far so good.

Has anyone tried American Ironwood?? It's a tough, dense wood with an interesting gnarled growth pattern. How about Avellanus contorta (aka Harry Lauder's Walking Stick)? Apple and crabapple? 

I have been unhappy when I have used Malaysian driftwood as it seems to take an inordinate amount of time to leach the tannins out of the wood for use in a tank.

Catherine


----------



## Josea

Is there some way to clean or treat driftwood found in a freshwater lake? I found several nice pieces on recent trip to Arkansas don't want to just put in tank without making sure its safe for fish.


----------



## AaronT

Josea said:


> Is there some way to clean or treat driftwood found in a freshwater lake? I found several nice pieces on recent trip to Arkansas don't want to just put in tank without making sure its safe for fish.


Soak it in a large trash can and do water changes for a few weeks. That should help leach out anything unwanted. If they are small enough you can boil them.


----------



## Josea

AaronT said:


> Soak it in a large trash can and do water changes for a few weeks. That should help leach out anything unwanted. If they are small enough you can boil them.


Thank you one of them is quite big! but the others are small.


----------



## cdorsey88

can you sanitize local driftwood that you might have found at a lake? i saw one youtube video that showed a guy boiling his wood for 2 hours. his didnt fit so he boiled both sides for 2 hours. is there another way?


----------



## supatank

HELP !!!!....Maybe one of you who have more knowledge in this depart can help me out. i have a dead tangelos tree (citrus family) that i want to used as driftwood (root part) for my tank, but cannot find any information at all on it (safe, not safe, hardwood?leak oil? sap? etc...). i have crystal shrimp and don't want them to died because of my lack of knowledge. Any info would be grateful, Thanks!


----------



## faeriefish

I haven't used it personally, but I believe that madrona (madrone for those of you down south) is also an acceptable driftwood choice. I'm not sure if this extends to all species or just some, though.

I believe it's related in some way to manzanita, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Jonnywhoop

Its too bad we couldnt get more variety in woods


----------



## Anostomus

Of course the scientific data and studies are limited when it comes to the effect of dead and dried trees of every species in water & aquatic plants/fishes. What there is most is the experience various people had in various uncontrolled environment with too much variables to be sure a general concept can be applied. One thing for sure I would never put any coniferous wood in any tank. Not because I have experienced with them underwater but because of their composition. They release various chemicals and interact with gazes in air .Coniferous Gases pollute the breathable air for human so I would assume (at least not risk) they potentially pollute water (enclosed water) I have found that all hard wood that are completely drievd and void of moisture once soaked, brushed, boiled have never caused any problem of pollution, disease or water quality/color


----------



## Michael

I'm not sure if this species has already been mentioned, but I have a nice piece of glossy privet Ligustrum lucidum that I've used in several of my tanks with no problems. This shrub/tree is a common ornamental or volunteer in the southern states. The wood seems very hard, resistant to rot, and is heavy and easy to sink. This particular piece has nice cavities which are a favorite with my bushy-nose plecos.


----------



## MO2

I have used eucalyptus stumps and sticks in a few tanks with great success. Exactly what kind they came from I am unsure of.


----------



## Aquaticz

I planted a manzanita about 2 years ago. It has grown to 6 feet tall with multiple branches. One branch is about to set cut off, as it starting to block a walkway.
I wonder how long it will take to dry out and be ready for an aquarium.
Thinking of planting more since it has done so well in a short time.

side bar - got a pressure washer a few months ago....does wonders on driftwood & rock.They had a sale a HD I could not pass up.


----------



## cloud18

Has anyone from California tried to collect mazania branches from Tahoe ?? Those woods look really fragile so will they last long in an aquarium?


----------



## Zapins

Probably not.

I was in Sacramento last year and had a look at the local manzanita trees. The thin branches probably won't last more than a few months.


----------



## Luminescent

RestlessCrow said:


> (This comes from my former life as a professional plant geek.....)
> 
> The cypress... with the knees are Taxodium Distichum, otherwise known as Bald Cypress. I can't see why they wouldn't be safe. I've seen Taxodium Knees in a Koi pond at the local arboretum and the koi could care less...


I have gathered a few cypress knees- old ones on the bank of a swamp in florida. After aging in the backyard (hosing, sun-drying, hosing, etc) I tested them in a 30 that had a few leftover baby livebearers, then used them very successfully in a 60 with small SA Cichlids. They were very floaty but I siliconed them to slate. They tanned the water a bit but it cleared in short time.

They grew a very pretty, light green mat of velvet algae which I left alone. Baby Microgeophagus and Apistogramma seemed to enjoy 'grazing' around on this.


----------



## Luminescent

Zapins said:


> Probably not.
> 
> I was in Sacramento last year and had a look at the local manzanita trees. The thin branches probably won't last more than a few months.


Go up into the Sierras- toward Tahoe and take a hike in an open wooded area. You find short, squatty manzanita bushes with thick branches. The 'manzanita' that they use for decorative trees in towns have been fertilized and trimmed to a tree shape -they grow very fast- long, thin branches.

You want the natural wild stuff- the bushes are as wide as they are tall. As it grows the lower branches die off and break at the base- or are easily twisted off. Like Mesquite. That's the stuff you want.

I gather this stuff for our macaw to perch and chew on- it's indestructible. Going to gather some now for a planted tank I'm currently planning.

I saw the posts on pine here- all I can say is I have lists of wood that is safe for birds to chew on - and pine is an absolute no no- even dried and cured it is deadly. I figure if its bad for birds it will be bad for fish too.


----------



## tonnakpil

How about aged mahogany roots? Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## cloud18

Just my personal opinion but try to avoid the African woods at all cost...they affect the water quality too much...they completely threw the balance of my twenty long out of wax


----------



## Zapins

cloud18 said:


> Just my personal opinion but try to avoid the African woods at all cost...they affect the water quality too much...they completely threw the balance of my twenty long out of wax


In what way?

I've used pine before but it rots very quickly so it isn't much use.


----------



## Hoody32

Anyone know the fastest growers on this list?


----------



## Daniil

Hi.
Does anybody uses Juniper tree wood in aquarium and is it safe?


----------



## smsu323s

Hi all. I have a 75g tank that is probably over a year old now. It is doing great. The only problem appears to be the piece of driftwood I placed in the tank. It appears to be deteriorating. Little pieces of the wood are constantly accumulating on the bed of the tank. It looks like dirt, but it is the wood. I am afraid that in the near future the wood will just break apart. Should I just pull it out and replace it with something else? Recommendations? I was thinking Manzanita as I have read that type of wood is more appropriate. I got the driftwood at my LFS which had this large bin full of "driftwood". I don't recall anything on the display indicating the type of wood, but it looked like every other piece of wood I had seen in pics or in videos prior to putting my tank together. I thought I prepped it correctly by soaking it in water for a long while to get the tannins out. It dried out in my garage for a while too before it went in the tank. Did I not prepare it correctly or was this bound to be a loser due to using an inappropriate type of wood?


----------



## Anostomus

No conifers should be used , whether dried or boil or if it as been casted a spell


----------



## Buckeye warrior

Ash tree roots dead or still green


----------



## JustLikeAPill

Rhododendron and Kalmia (forget the common name) and two poisonous shrubs but make excellent (and safe) wood after you remove the bark and boil.. and boil and boil and boil. Saprolegnia grows at first. 

Looks similar to redmoor root wood/ "branch wood" by ADA.


----------



## ngrrsn

JustLikeAPill said:


> Rhododendron and Kalmia (forget the common name) and two poisonous shrubs but make excellent (and safe) wood after you remove the bark and boil.. and boil and boil and boil. Saprolegnia grows at first.
> 
> Looks similar to redmoor root wood/ "branch wood" by ADA.


I live in the Pacific Northwest, and was excited to see I could use Rhoddy for decorations, but I am confused about the Saprolegnia comment (and worried, now). Are you saying this protozoa (mold/fungi) is a normal inhabitant of Rhoddy wood? Or is that true of any wood you introduce into an aquarium? Can you clarify and provide more discussion on this?


----------



## Diana K

Any wood has the possibility of growing fungi. 

As a very rough concept:
Fungi live by growing on dead matter such as fallen leaves, dead trees and bushes (still standing or fallen). It is their job in the circle of life to begin breaking down dead plants and start the recirculation of the nutrients in the leaves, branches, flowers, fruit and so on. 

When we place (dead) wood in our aquariums one of the most common organisms that grows on it is a cloudy white gooey stuff. Occasionally referred to as 'wood snot'. 
Some fish will eat it, especially Loricariads, and shrimp. 

If you add such wood to your tank before the tank is cycled, then take a few weeks doing the fishless cycle, the fungi may grow too massive. If this happens, I would remove the wood and hose it off, brush it off with a soft brush, or other method of removal. Even leaving it in the tank and brushing it off with a siphon running nearby. Do not waste a lot of time trying to get 100%, though. It will come back. You are just trying to de-bulk it so it does not fill the tank.

In the end, it is not harmful to the fish (as I said, they can eat it) but it can be a bit too much.

I have heard several reports of grape wood being especially bad for this, but IME grape wood seems not to grow this material in my tanks. 

Good to know about Rhody and Kalmia. I would sure be suspicious of fresh wood, though. Make sure it is well seasoned to break down the toxins.


----------



## BruceF

I put some Ash wood in a tank last year. Mushrooms grow where the wood is above at at the water line. They don't seem to bother anything. Under the water no fungus seems to grow at all. From this I guess that the fungus really has some relation to the actual wood.


----------



## ngrrsn

This thread scares me, because of my lack of knowledge. For example, I see Rhododendron listed as a wood here, for aquariums. Rhododendrons have the toxin Grayanotoxin. As little as .2% of body weight ingested can be toxic. It is in the leaves, stems, branches, and roots.

How can this be safe in an aquarium with loaches, pleco's, and any other fish that may rasp on the wood or 'swallow' toxins released in the water.

Very confused whether verifiable research, vetted by professionals, is used in these discussions.


----------



## ngrrsn

Thanks! I am concerned about the toxins in Rhododendrons more than the fungus. They are lethal in small doses. I wish I could find a fish scientist that actually has studied whether toxins poisonous to land animals were toxic to fish (naturally occurring, not man made pollution stuff).


----------



## StrungOut

I noticed african root wasn't on the list? Or goes by another name?


----------



## sluglife

great list


----------



## jellyman85

so I cut down a bunch of trees in my yard over a year ago and I have and Idea for a new tank I want to do. I was thinking of using persimmon trees in it. I have searched the web and cant find anything that says they are not aquarium safe. Has anyone else here used them or know if they are or not???


----------



## DutchMuch

I have persimmons in my yard(s). In AR there is a lot of them. Good to eat to.
As for aquarium use im no help, its a hardwood I believe so mental checkmark there (good thing, wont decompose quickly) 
I say Boil it, and get the tannins out, inspect it really good, then try it out and tell us how it goes for you.


----------



## Mamagrriimm

I know sycamore leaves are good for shrimp.. So I would assume well aged sycamore is safe for tanks.


----------



## cmel

I just took out a Mexican Lime tree that was maybe 20 years old. I saved some of the roots from the root ball because I thought they might look really good in a tank. I also harvest and dry local wood in a solar kiln, so I'm one step ahead on the drying. I've never seen anybody mention using a citrus tree in an aquarium. My plan at this point in to remove the bark, kiln dry the wood for at least 6 months, and then start the process of water logging the wood. I also want to keep an eye on the PH of the water. Currently I think that just because the roots came from a citrus tree doesn't necessarily mean the wood will have a greater tendency to affect PH. Roots are normally responsible for uptake of water and nutrients, but I want to monitor to get some actual data. There hasn't been a recent post to this thread, but if anyone has a comment, I would be interested.


----------



## nashihoude

TAB said:


> they are cypress swamps. They are safe.


Totally agree


----------



## dali9803

Hi everybody. 
On about 10 years ago I used to have an 100 LT (27 US Gal I think) aquarium with goldfish. Sometime I decided to give them and so I cleaned and stored the tank and the driftwood that was in.
My elder daughter asked me to put the tank back and let her start with some smaller fish, guppies. The problem is that I don't remember at all how I cleaned the tank (and the driftwood) back then. I don't remember if I used soap or bleach and I don't remember the kind of wood. I cleaned the tank again twice (with a solution I found in Google, using water and vinegar - 50/50) but the question is what to do with the driftwood. Any ideas please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Michael

After 10 years the wood is probably OK. If you want to be safe, soak the wood in water and use a large dose of chlorine neutralizer. Change the water a few times, then it should be good to use.


----------

